# Interview with the late John Voelker



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

Thought you guys might enjoy this...............It's during the second half of the program.

http://video.WLUCtv6.com/global/vid...t=flv&clipId1=6064498&at1=News&h1=Discovering 7-18&flvUri=&partnerclipid=


Enjoy!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks very much for posting this, I enjoyed it thouroughly........so much so that it left me wanting more, as it ended so abruptly. His spirit lives on indeed and has accompanied me on many occasions. Here's to you, John and to you,target-panic, for the link.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Wow, what an awesome video. I had never seen this before.


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

I actually knew John. I grew up in Ishpeming, and he lived just a couple of miles away on Deer Lake Rd. His house was tucked back off of the road, and had a golden trout weather vane at the peak of the roof. When I was in High School he frequented the grocery store that I worked at. I remember that he always drove a Jeep of some sort, and it was usually pretty messy inside. I also remember that he liked his "bottle", and the dash on his Jeep was usually loaded with cigar butts, that he snuffed out right there on the dash. He would talk fishing with anyone, and even in his 80's he still liked to flirt with the young ladie that worked at the store. He was really quite a character. I always told my Dad that I was going to ask John to take me fishing. To this day, I regret not asking him, because I'm sure he probably would have.........I was only around 15 or 16 at the time.
I still feel pretty lucky to have known him.


----------



## Wellston (Dec 28, 2000)

target-panic said:


> Thought you guys might enjoy this...............It's during the second half of the program.
> 
> http://video.WLUCtv6.com/global/vid...t=flv&clipId1=6064498&at1=News&h1=Discovering 7-18&flvUri=&partnerclipid=
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link, I also enjoyed it. Started reading Trout Madness again last night.
Jim


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

I will look for some additional footage, if there is anything out there. Very cool interview.


----------



## Quig7557 (Dec 31, 2008)

darn, I couldn't get the link to open


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Target-panic, can you help us out? Wha-hoppin'????


----------

